# Intel Core i5-2500K Grafik?



## VanHellsehn (3. Mai 2011)

Ich verstehe nicht wirklich wie das bei dem Intel Core i5-2500K mit der Grafik klappt.
Dieser Prozessor soll ja eine Grafikkarte ersetzen können. Nur wie und was muss man dafür machen?
Ich wollte mir evtl. Intel Core i5-2500K und Asus P8P67 kaufen. Nur dann wüßte ich gerne ob das dann so klappt wie gesagt wird? Bzw wie klappt das halt mit der Grafik?

Danke im voraus


----------



## chmee (3. Mai 2011)

http://www.tecchannel.de/pc_mobile/...0k_sandy_bridge_mit_turbo_und_avx/index5.html

Abhängig vom Chipsatz bekommt man zum eingebauten Grafiksystem einen Ausgang - oder auch nicht. Soweit ich das grad bei Wiki lesen kann, ist P67 der einzige Chipsatz, der das Grafiksubsystem brachlegt. Interessant - und 2009 von mir prognostiziert - ist der Umstand, dass in CPU inneliegende GPUs eine prima Coprozessorbasis bieten. Optimal wäre also, wenn die GPU auch benutzt werden kann, obwohl der Chipsatz keinen Ausgang bietet.

Tatsache ist - die "OnboardGPU" kann eine 50Eur-Grafikkarte nicht ersetzen. Ich würd mir reell also nicht zuviel versprechen..

mfg chmee


----------



## VanHellsehn (3. Mai 2011)

Tut mir leid aber ich habe nur die hälfte verstanden.
Also geht das mit der Grafik per CPU gar nicht mehr?


----------



## chmee (3. Mai 2011)

Soweit ich das grad überblicken kann, geht es mit dem P8P67 nicht, da ja ein P67-Chipsatz.

mfg chmee


----------



## VanHellsehn (3. Mai 2011)

Und lohnt sich das den überhaubt sich einen passenden Chipsatz zu hohlen. Also ein Mainboard mit dem richtigen chipsatz? Oder doch lieber bei zusätzlicher Grafikkarte bleiben?
Danke =)


----------



## chmee (3. Mai 2011)

Grundsätzlich kommts drauf an. Büros/Ämter und ihre Menge an Officerechnern werden sich darüber freuen, dass der Stromverbraucher Grafikkarte wegfällt - jene werden auch einen grafikfähigen Chipsatz nehmen. Logischerweise auch im Laptopbereich. Für Zuhause -ganz besonders wenn man spielt oder auf grafische Power Wert legt - ist eine "normale" Grafikkarte das einzig Wahre.

mfg chmee


----------



## VanHellsehn (3. Mai 2011)

Ok. Wenn ich mir jetzt noch ne "normale" Grafikkarte hohle ist es trotzdem sinnvoll sich einen i5 zu hohlen?


----------



## chmee (3. Mai 2011)

Den 2500K ? Aber natürlich. Das ist ein Hammerprozessor..

mfg chmee


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (4. Mai 2011)

hey, 

ziemlich jeder der aktuellen 1155 CPUs bietet eine integrierte Grafik.
Um diese zu nutzen benötigst du einen H67 oder H61 Chipsatz (weniger Anschluesse etc).

Beim P67 gibt es keine Anschluesse und die interne Graka wird deaktiviert.
(Jedoch kann man bei diesem die CPUs (K = offener Multiplikator) übertakten.)

Ab dem 8.Mai kann man mit Z68er Chiüsätzen rechnen;
dieser soll die interne Graka und eine weitere PCI.. Graka unterstützen.
Zudem ermöglicht dieser Chipsatz das Übertakten der CPU und der internen Graka.

Die ....K CPUs besitzen eine Intel HD 3000, mit der es angeblich möglich sein soll.
Counterstrike Source auf "Hoch" zu spielen; Auflösung müsste ich lügen,
glaube 1600er.

Ich werde mir demnächst auch einen neuen PC zusammenbauen 

http://www.tutorials.de/hardware/372053-sandy-bridge-i5-2300-mit-lightroom-oder-amd-x4-x6.html

Die CPU in meinem Thread ist veraltet 

mfg
bo


----------

